# What is your estimated lumen output of this?



## ToiletDuck (Aug 16, 2015)

36x3watt LED in Green. I'm told it's the brightest out there so ordered one but curious how bright it really is. 

https://loomisled.com/shop/36-led-drop-light-12-14-5-vdc-charging-battery-copy/


----------

